# OCing Recommendation



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

Greetings, 

I wanted to OC my CPU and I'm not sure how. I understand that something has to be done in the BIOS but it looks really complicated. I have read that guide on OCing by linderman and so I though I'll get some recommendation first as I am pretty new to this.:grin:

I attached a system summary to prevent this thread from looking too ugly. It is from Everest Home Edition. (Attached as System Summary Report.txt inside ST.zip)

I have no idea on what infomation to put about the ram and so I'll just put everything (attached as RAMinfo.jpg inside RAMAirFlow.zip). There are 2 sticks of ram, both identical.

As for the fans, I have labeled each of them with small red text with either Blows, or Sucks. (Attached as Air Flow.jpg inside RAMAirFlow.zip)

Idle temps are: 
Core 0: 38C
Core 1: 38C
Core 2: 37C
Core 3: 37C
I got these from "Core Temp 0.99.7". Don't really trust it though.

Stress test results are in ST.zip

You'll find most of my system specs. under my name to the left:wink:.
Hopefully I'll be able to OC it without any problems but I will like to hear your recommendations.

View attachment RAMAirFlow.zip

View attachment ST.zip

Sorry about all the pictures and Zips.


----------



## ISI300 (Aug 4, 2010)

mate, both of those files seem suspicious,downloading now...


----------



## ISI300 (Aug 4, 2010)

checked the files, no virus,
the maximum temperature reported by "THE SOFTWARE


----------



## ISI300 (Aug 4, 2010)

checked the files, no virus,
the maximum temperature reported by "THE SOFTWARE" was around 62c, no worry about cpu temps because, in my prescott, that has been surrounded by two big fans, at peak levels hits over 75c, and system temperature reported by bios is something beyond 45c.
your cpu won't die in that sort of situation, whether you remove the backside fan. i remember when i cleaned silicagel from cpu and it's coolers surfarce, overclocked and only the first time i got into bios, it was showing 98c for core and this thing survived that!ray:

and you can overclock your cpu from bios if your motherboard supports , and you can do this by entering advanced bios features or something (probably it in the first three categories) and find cpu clock setting or something, look for a number between 200 ~ 800, and increase it. if your mobo won't support oc'ing from bios, you should be able to compromise using clockgen, download from techpowerup.co.uk, and you need to enter ics number in pll setup for asus p5ql-pro mobo in there , read settings, close pll setup go to pll control and adjust fsb slider,(NOT PCI,AGP,PCI-E SLIDER!:4-thatsba).

and another thing is, why memory configuration should run in single channel when it is able to run in dual?
and the ics code fro p5ql-pro: ICS 9LPRS916JGLF


----------



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay, this is the part that I really need help on. I go into the BIOS but I don't know which value to change. I have tried putting the RAM into dual channel mode, but I get BSODs
-After Windows startup: 0x00000024
-During startup: 0x0000000A

Got photo of these if you want it


Heres a picture of the BIOS.....


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you said you read the guide by Linderman I take it you didn't read the how to overclock link by Hexsus which is linked in the guide.

You change you auto overclocking to manual

You then change the FSB by 10MHz save and reboot if you get into windows go back and do it again.

Once you have raised the fsb by 60MHz you stress test with OCCT for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps with core temp or real temp. If your temps dont go above 60 degrees c repeat the whole process.

when you get a bsod then you start messing with voltages.

I need to know your full system specs including make and model of power supply, if your psu is dodgy or you have crap ram then you may not get a very good overclock.

You said you got a bsod in dual channel, i.e you moved the ram dimms to identical coloured slots (this is dual channel, you dont do anything in the bios for dual channel) is your ram 100% compatible with your pc and is it the same make and speed i.e a matched pair.


----------



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay, I'll try that. About the messing with the voltages, I'm not sure about that either.

My PSU is Enermax Revolution 85+ 850W (ERV850EWT-00). Its a gaming PSU and quite expensive too.

I'm not sure if my RAM is 100% compatible, but I know for sure that they are the same make and model. They are some kind of High performance RAM and it came from a pack of 2. Its called Kingston HyperX DDR2. They are 2GB each and the model number is KHX8500D2T1K2/4G.


----------



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

I have managed to increase the FSB by 30 before it gets a BSOD and now I'm not sure what to do with the voltages. It is currently set to auto.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you set the voltage to the next available one and try again, if you get a bsod raise it further.

if your getting a bsod at only 30MHz then something is wrong. Why not see your motherboard manufacturers website to see their qvl list

you still havent posted your system specs so I cant help you properly until you do.


----------



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

By 30 I meant plus 30 in the FSB value thingy. But right now I am running a stress test on 385 FSB (original 333). The Max temp is 68C. Going to mess around the Voltages and RAM soon.

And my system specs. are under my name....
Here it is anyway:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @2.66GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5QL PRO
Memory: Kingston KHX8500D2T1K2/4G (dual cards) HyperX
Hard Drive: Seagate 500GB SATA
Video: Sapphire Radeon HD 4830
Sound: Onboard Sound
CD Rom: Samsung super-WriteMaster (IDE)
Power Supply: Enermax Revolution 85+ 850W (ERV850EWT-00)
OS: Windows 7 Ultiamte X64

Tell me if you need anything else.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need lower temps, you shouldn't be going over 60 degrees c at full stress. What cooler are you using?

Set your ram voltage to what the manufacturer states and set your pcie frequency to 100


----------



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm using the one that came with the CPU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should never overclock with the cooler that comes with a cpu, yoou need to buy and aftermarket cpu.

take off the old cooler & paste and apply some new paste and attach the new cooler


----------



## KeZer (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay. Recommend any?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

zalman, tuniq and titan do good coolers


----------

